

Apple should add a rule: if App &gt; $2 then No Ads - donohoe

If Mr. Jobs really cares about the user experience with apps then he should do this. I think he's proven he can do anything when it comes to that Store.
======
rewind
I think they impose enough "rules" as it is. Maybe a $3 app with adds means it
doesn't have to cost $5. That's just an example. There could be all sorts of
different reasons that developers will have for both, and I like the idea of
letting them worry about their business model on their own. If users hate the
ads if they are already paying for the app, I think that will work itself out
naturally.

~~~
donohoe
two dollars is a little arbitrary but I would like to see something along
these lines - or at 24 hour period in which you can 'return' the app perhaps?

